# Polishing / Buffing Acrylic



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've had a few people ask how I get acrylic back to a clear finish, so today I turned the camera on while finishing up the new Chrony Shields I made up.

After cutting and shaping on the disc sander with 120grit, I then hit it with 400 and 600 (wet sanding) before buffing.

Also shown is a pic of what the acrylic looks like after shaping as well as the end result.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice tutorial mate,
Well explained, and the instructions were dead simple.

Win win.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks man, I've had a lot of people ask how it's done.

I thought it would be easier to just show them.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a wonderful video. very useful. keep posting tutorial videos.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Should we put this in Tutorials? It seems on topic.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure, I hadn't really done it as a tutorial, but that's fine.

I'll edit it up tomorrow and add a bit more information.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

found another one hope this will useful too


----------

